# Welche Linux-Distribution für Homeserver?



## moboKiller (22. April 2013)

*Welche Linux-Distribution für Homeserver?*

Vorhanden ist Homeserver mit Intel 2,4GHz Dualcore mit 775er Sockel sowie 4GB RAM und 4TB HDD Platz welche Linux-Distribution sollte man dort einsetzen? Genutzt werden soll er als Datengrub und fürs Musik/Dateien/Filme streamen.
Ich hab gehört das ich Samba mit ownCloud kombinieren kann aber welche Grund-Distribution sollte man nehmen? FreeBSD vielleicht?

Danke im Voraus
MfG
moboKiller


----------



## Abductee (22. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für Homeserver?*

Im Grunde kannst du fast jede nehmen.
Es kommt dann nur darauf an was du alles nachinstallieren musst.

Mit Linux Mint Mate machst du nichts falsch, da ist eigentlich schon das Wichtigste (zbsp. Samba) mit dabei.
Download - Linux Mint


----------



## biosmanager (22. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für Homeserver?*

Red Hat RHEL 
Nein Spaß, vllt wenn du noch nicht so vertraust mit Linux bist, dann Ubuntu.
Schau doch mal hier vorbei:
The Top 10 Linux Server Distributions


----------



## Abductee (22. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für Homeserver?*



biosmanager schrieb:


> wenn du noch nicht so vertraust mit Linux bist, dann Ubuntu.[/url]


 
Das wär das Letzte was ich einem Linux-Neuling empfehlen würde.
Mint ist am (alten) Windows Desktop sehr viel näher dran als die unübersichtliche Unity Oberfläche.


----------



## moboKiller (22. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für Homeserver?*

ja Abductee geb ich dir recht aber eig. kenn ich mich dort aus nur nicht im Server bereich


----------



## Timsu (22. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für Homeserver?*

Wäre auch für Debian, bei deiner sowieso veralteten Hardware brauchst du ja nicht unbedingt den neusten Kernel. 
BSD ist kein Linux, außerdem würde ich solaris gegenüber BSD bevorzugen.


----------



## dayday85 (22. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für Homeserver?*

Moin,

ich würde dir, falls du nicht soviel Linux - Erfahrung hat Ubuntu wärmstens empfehlen. Ubuntu hat eine sehr starke Community und vor allem gibt es für alle erdenklichen Probleme und Konfigurationsfragen eine Hilfestellung.

Wem Unity nicht gefällt: Man kann ganz simpel per apt-get xubuntu oder lubuntu installieren und schon hat man den "alten" Look.

Alternativ kann man direkt Lubuntu oder Xubuntu installieren (ich empfehle aufgrund des Ressourcenhungers Xubuntu)

Du kannst später für dein Datengrab ganz einfach Samba für Windows - Freigaben nehmen, minidlna ist ein sehr schlanker DLNA - Server mit dem du problemlos an einen Fernseher streamen kannst.

Und falls jemand bei dir ein Apfel - PRodukt besitzt kannst du mit xbmc Airplay nutzen

Debian ist für Neulinge nicht die erste Wahl, Mint hat meiner Meinung nach viel zu viele "neue" Pakete und nutzt sonst auch nur Canonical Repos soweit ich mich erinnere.


----------



## moboKiller (22. April 2013)

Okay Xubuntu oder Debian Werdens wohl machen ich installier erstmal beides beides und schmeiß dann runter was mir net so gefällt


----------



## Abductee (22. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für Homeserver?*

Probier Mint wenigstens mal aus, das gibts auch als Debian-Variante.


----------



## moboKiller (22. April 2013)

@Abductee: ja mach ich bei 4TB-Platz sind mir die 6-9GB mehr für Mint schnuppe


----------



## moboKiller (23. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für Homeserver?*

noch ne kleine Sache am rande nur datenswap und Streaming ist mir zu fad:
Ihr dürft entscheiden welche "gemeinnützige" Tätigkeit ich noch machen werd:
1.falten(F@H) bis der Prozzi raucht
2.TS3 oder Minecraft Server erstellen
3. kleines privates webhosting


----------



## Abductee (23. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für Homeserver?*

Falten


----------



## kev2k (23. April 2013)

Falten


----------



## moboKiller (23. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für Homeserver?*



kev2k schrieb:


> Falten



 und das schreiben die total objektiven F@H member 
Nein  mach ich wirklich^^


----------



## kev2k (23. April 2013)

Ich bin kein member, ich finds nur sinnvoller als den rest


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für Homeserver?*

Windows.

Ne Spaß beiseite. Das mit dem Webhosting zuhause würde ich sein lassen, wenn du nur wenig Ahnung von der Materie hast. Ein schlecht eingerichteter/gewarteter Webserver ist einfach ne super Einladung, die sicherlich genutzt wird zum Unfug bauen.

TS3 oder Gameserver sind eigendlich ganz gut aber bedenke, dass du selbst für nen TS3 Server ne ganze Menge Upload brauchst. DSL 16000(1mbit/s up) max. 10 User bevor man die Qualität auf "Alien-voice" stellen muss.


----------



## moboKiller (24. April 2013)

Gut danke für die tolle Aufklärung ^^

Webhosting wird zu stressig 
Mein Bruder kloppt mir die Birne ein wenn ich mit TS3 seine Leitung zukleistre.
Also bleibt nur noch Falten bis der Arzt kommt ^^


----------



## moboKiller (24. April 2013)

Nochmal kurz weitere Erklärung ich Kauf den Server. Am Freitag und mein Kontakt meinte der hätte 4x775er Sockel was ist der stärkste Prozzi den ich dort reinmachen kann mal 4? Q9550? Oder gibts Xeons für 775?


----------



## K3n$! (24. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für Homeserver?*

ARK | Intel® Core

https://geizhals.at/eu/intel-core-2-extreme-qx9770-bx80569qx9770-a300710.html

Das sollte wohl der größte (Desktop) Prozessor für den 775er Chipsatz sein.


----------



## moboKiller (24. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für Homeserver?*

Ohh der schaut gut aus nur 136 Watt TDP...Holla die Waldfee. Hmm mit dem Wärmetauscher im Serverschrank wird das schon kalt-hoffe ich mal. Außerdem hab ich Leute gesehen die den unter Wasser auf 4,xGHz gepusht haben da gehen die BIG-WUs doch weg wie warme Semmeln.^^

Oder ich hab noch openSUSE hier rumfliegen das nimmt wenig Ressourcen und soll gut für Server sein.


----------



## Abductee (24. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für Homeserver?*

Mit dem  QX970 schaffst du keine Big-WU`s.
Das packt erst ein gut übertakteter i7-3930K.
Kleiner gehts nicht.


----------



## moboKiller (24. April 2013)

ich hab für 20€ den Fujitsu primergy RX300 bekommen is der gut? y/n
Sorry die Pics sind verwackelt aber ich hab nach dem tragen von dem Klotz noch n bisserl gezittert^^^^

Soll wohl zwei 3,06GHz Xeon+jeweils 2GB RAM haben

EDIT3: Hmm an dem grünen drehknauf soll der aufgehen aber iwie kann ich reissen wie ich will und das Ding bewegt sich kaum 
schaut auf die model Nr: ich seh aber dort nur stehn 2x Xeon m. 3,6GHz aber keinen Typ


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für Homeserver?*

20 Ocken? Was ist da denn für Hardware drin? Und wo bekommt man die so günstig?


----------



## grenn-CB (24. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für Homeserver?*

Das wollte ich auch gerade fragen, aber der E5-2650 ist dort sicherlich nicht verbaut, weil das dort noch ein S7 hinten fehlt Fujitsu Primergy RX300 S7, Xeon E5-2620, 16GB RAM (R3007SX010IN) in Desktop-/Serversysteme: 19" Rackmount | heise online Preisvergleich und der S6 hat einen Nehalem Prozessor drin Fujitsu Primergy RX300 S6 - Rack Server - Server - Produkte | Test, Tipps, Daten, Bilder, Videos, Downloads und der wird bestimmt noch älter sein den er da  hat.


----------



## moboKiller (24. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für Homeserver?*

beim Infolehrer de vertrauens ich bin der einzige der die kaufen darf und n bissl promotion: Zuseum e.V. :: Herzlich Willkommen im ZUSEUM e.V.!
Der laden gehört ihm^^


----------



## grenn-CB (24. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für Homeserver?*

Wenn ich mir die Bilder mal genauer anschauen könnte das der S1 mit einen alten Dual Core Xeon sein FSC Primergy RX300 S1 Dual Xeon 3,06GHz 2GB 108GB-Fujitsu-Siemens-10011955, weiß aber nicht ob die CPU noch auf die Netburst Architektur oder schon auf der Core Architektur basiert.


----------



## moboKiller (24. April 2013)

Jepp is der S1 hier die Pics aber der is bestimmt fürs Streaming gut geeignet und wenn wird nur gefaltet

Weiß einer noch wann die rage XL auf den Markt kam? aber ich bin mir rel. sicher das es bei dem takt netburst sein muss core mit 3,06GHz wär schon krass


----------



## grenn-CB (24. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für Homeserver?*

Konnte keinen Dual Core Xeon mit 3,06GHz finden, aber dann habe ich gemerkt das es ja zwei CPUs sind und da kommen nur zwei infrage und das sind beides NetBurst, also entweder einer mit Prestonia Kern basiert auf NetBurst oder einer mit Gallatin Kern basiert auch auf NetBurst und beide kamen 2003 heraus.


----------



## moboKiller (24. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für Homeserver?*

hmm ich Tipp einfach mal auf Prestonia da weniger TDP also besser für 24/7

Außerdem was würde auf dem überhaupt laufen an Linux (mint sollte der doch packen,oder?)

Was heißt BMC not working?
Gehe ich da richtig in der Annahme das das BMC nicht funzen KANN weil es keine I-Net verbindung gibt?


----------

